# RARE Adcom GFA-4404 Class "A" 4 Channel Amplifier



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

This is a piece of art,


RARE Adcom GFA-4404 Class "A" 4 Channel Amplifier - eBay (item 330397876191 end time Mar-22-10 21:55:40 PDT)


----------



## The-Big-Beat (Nov 10, 2008)

nice. i didnt know the 4404 was the one to get. i been looking for the 5475


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

He has been trying to sell that for about 6 months.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

He asks way too much for all of his stuff IMO


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I was bidding on a BNIB 4304 about 4 months ago with a 4400 Line driver and it got sniped out from under me for $395!! There is NO WAY he will get that, he may be able to sell if for $650 but that would be as good as it gets currently.


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

The one to get is the 4702


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

nice amp but its a bit rough for the price he is/was asking.


----------

